# Thrashing movement for electric chair prop



## jsd3024 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've seen several electric chair videos and need help with creating that movement in my chair. I've got it working with fast back and forth movement but I want to add that shaking movement on the out stroke. Can anyone help?


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Use a drill, with an L Shaped metal bar in the chuck, it will be off balance and shake pretty violently

You could put a small u-bolt or weight at the end to intensify the vibration


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

See this build to understand:
http://www.creepcrafters.com/Electrocution/elec.htm


----------



## jsd3024 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't clear. I am using a monster guts nerve center with a pneumatic cylinder with a 1.5 inch stroke.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

I would combine the two, personally... But maybe someone else can help you out

The article i linked to used both pneumatics and the drill together to create an electrocution effect


----------



## jsd3024 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the idea! I'm going to try a small motor with an offset on the shaft and see if that works like the drill.


----------

